# SETI@Home Wow Event 2017



## Terminator_1 (Jul 15, 2017)

SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2017. It takes place from  15th August, 4.00 UTC, until  29th August 2017, 4.00 UTC.
We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow! Race 2017, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here:
http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en
SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow! Event 2017.


Many Greetings: Terminator


----------

